# Looking to upgrade from my 80D



## SuzukiGS750EZ (May 13, 2020)

I currently shoot with an 80D with a battery grip. I have a 50mm STM, 24mm STM, 18-55mm STM, 55-250mm STM, 70-200 2.8 ii and tamron 150-600 g2. Think I'd like a full frame body. I shoot birds in flight mostly or just wildlife in general. Sports are baseball mostly. Should I stick with crop sensor or would full frame be of benefit?


----------



## Derrel (May 13, 2020)

NIKON D750, D610, D800.

EOS R. SONY A7 III, NIKON Z 6.

Eos 5D- III, EOS 5D-IV.

For baseball infield shots I think a full frame offers a lot more lens options. For the Outfield in baseball a 400 to 600 millimeter lens on a crop frame is useful, but when you are stationed along the third base or first base lines, I think a 70 to 300 and a full frame offers a good combination. I used to shoot High School, Legion, AAU, and minor-league baseball with a 1.5 x Nikon D2x, and a 100 to 300 mm F4 Sigma HSM was my favorite lens. The D2x offered 1.5x at  5 frames a second, and in its HSC or high-speed crop mode, it gave 8.2 frames per second at 6.7 megapixels, which greatly boosted the utility of telephoto zoom lenses when shooting from fixed positions.

The last baseball I shot was a college tripleheader. I used a Nikon D3x full frame and a Nikon 300 mm f 2.8 AFS-II. It was a really good combo and on the few outfield fly balls I was able to crop away about 50% from the 24-megapixel original raw file and I still had pretty good quality, mainly because the Nikon 300 2.8 is such a great lens.


----------



## SuzukiGS750EZ (May 14, 2020)

One thing that deters me from the 5d iv is that its 4 years old and with my luck, the mark 5 will come out this year lol. I want to try and stick with EF/EFS mount since I have bought or been gifted the lenses that I want to use. Unless the adapters are just as good as native.


----------



## photoflyer (May 16, 2020)

I don't think of getting a full frame as an upgrade but rather acquiring another tool.  I think you will really enjoy having a full frame but make sure you keep the 80D.  You will regret no longer having if you trade it in for a full frame.

The full frame will give you better low light performace and wider angle of view for the same focal length.

The crop sensor gives you better reach for the same focal length.

So in bright conditions shooting wildlife or sports I gravitate to the crop.  On an overcast day I might grab the full frame.  I like having both with me for maximum flexibily.  On a trip earlier this year to Cape Town I had the 24-105 on the full frame and the 70-200 on the crop.

I have the 6D mark II and the day I bought it I almost walk out with the 5D IV. The 6D II has been great and had just been released when I got it.  Glad I went that direction. They are quite reasonably priced but if you want to be up to date I think you would have to the R or even wait for the R6.


----------



## SuzukiGS750EZ (Jul 27, 2020)

Well, I bought the 5D IV today along with a battery grip & extra battery.


----------



## photoflyer (Jul 27, 2020)

SuzukiGS750EZ said:


> Well, I bought the 5D IV today along with a battery grip & extra battery.



Great.  You're really going to enjoy it.  Did you keep the 80D?  If so, you need a two camera shoulder strap.  You'll look a little bit like Gilligan on the intro to Gilligan's Island but having a crop sensor and a full frame handy with two different lenses attached is unbeatable.


----------



## SuzukiGS750EZ (Jul 27, 2020)

photoflyer said:


> SuzukiGS750EZ said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I bought the 5D IV today along with a battery grip & extra battery.
> ...


I did keep it. My question is, with the same lens on both bodies, can I crop with the FF and get cleaner images than the crop sensor at a similar crop?


----------



## Soocom1 (Jul 27, 2020)

SuzukiGS750EZ said:


> photoflyer said:
> 
> 
> > SuzukiGS750EZ said:
> ...


negative. 
The EF-S lenses will NOT mount to the 5D period! 

Only the EF lesnes.


----------



## photoflyer (Jul 27, 2020)

SuzukiGS750EZ said:


> I did keep it. My question is, with the same lens on both bodies, can I crop with the FF and get cleaner images than the crop sensor at a similar crop?



Generally when I carry both cameras I put my longer lens on the crop sensor and my wider lens on the photo frame.  I find that I prefer to crop less regardless of which camera I'm using. I'd rather let the glass do the work.  

But it also depends on lighting conditions.  You'll want to experiment but I think you'll find that the 5D is a better low-light performer than the 80D though I think it is at least one Digix generation ahead. So you may in some situations decide to put your faster lens on the 80D and a slower lens on the 5D.

As an example at a daytime football game I had my longest lens on the crop sensor and a wider lens on the full frame.    When the action was across the field I was using the crop sensor and as it got closer I was transitioning to the full frame.  Night sports: full frame only given what I have.

Shoot a lot.  See what works for you.


----------



## SuzukiGS750EZ (Jul 27, 2020)

Soocom1 said:


> SuzukiGS750EZ said:
> 
> 
> > photoflyer said:
> ...


No I know that. I mean say a 70-200 f2.8


----------



## Soocom1 (Jul 27, 2020)

SuzukiGS750EZ said:


> Soocom1 said:
> 
> 
> > SuzukiGS750EZ said:
> ...


The 70-200 is a def. keeper.  I would also consider something like a 28-70usm L lens. 

That should cover most stuff.


----------



## weepete (Jul 28, 2020)

Congrats, if you are anything like me you'll absolutley love the 5DmkIV!


----------



## SuzukiGS750EZ (Jul 28, 2020)

CF or SD?


----------



## weepete (Jul 28, 2020)

SuzukiGS750EZ said:


> CF or SD?



CF if you are shooting BIF, the SD will drop your FPS. Both if the subject is fairly static.


----------



## Derrel (Jul 28, 2020)

FF really makes a lot of lenses more-usable in many situations. Indoors the 50 mm and 85 mm lenses become much more useful, and the same goes for the 70 to 200 mm Zoom. On a full-frame camera a 24 mm becomes a useful wide angle whereas on a 1.6x Canon the same lens is a ho-hum 38 mm pseudo-wide.


----------

